# Derelict Tank



## Jagdpanther (Jan 28, 2015)

I know vehicles pics are not really allowed but this is way past being a vehicle and most definitely derelict so here goes.
This is up on the County Durham moors on what is probably an old wartime firing/training range. At first I thought it was a bren-gun carrier or similar due to the lack of armour plate but apparantly its a 1930s Mk1 (A9) cruiser tank.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 28, 2015)

Total tin can of a tank, you'd have to be brave to plod about the battlefield in one of those things! Great to see what's left of it though. Nice pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Great find and no doubt its been used for target practice.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 7, 2015)

here's a few from Salisbury plain
































All Photos taken August 2013


----------

